# Wisteria...



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got some Wisteria in the back of my 36g that's about 8 inches tall... but the leaves only start on the last 3 inches or so of the plant... is that normal?

I'm assuming it's because the leaves are kinda' bushy, so the bottom doesn't get enough light for leaves.... It had leaves at the bottom when first planted, but it's also gotten taller since then too, so I'm guessing just the stem has grown and not the leaves. 

Do I leave it that way, or should I cut some of the stem and re-plant it so it's shorter again?

Thanks!


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

My wisteria kinda looks like that. The lower parts are really just the stems and stringy threads, but the leaves bush out and make the plants look like trees. They're healthy, so I'm guessing it's normal.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! That's exactly it, lol, trees! The ones in my 20g were awful though. I had to trim the stems waaay down and re-plant. Just a few leaves at the top. I'm hoping that the re-planting gives them a new start. But yea, the ones in the 36 are like trees, hahaha. Good to know they're at least healthy!


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, wow, that's awful! You must have gotten some really unhealthy plants to begin with. I've read that wisteria will usually grow in any conditions. I hope they perk up after being replanted, and that your healthy ones continue to thrive!


----------



## moop (Oct 17, 2011)

thats just how my wisteria is growing. there are alot of roots growing out from the top part with I think looks pretty cool. I bet it would grow better at deeper levels if I had a better light. (upgrade coming in a couple weeks)
you can see a photo in my gallery. its the only one there right now... you will be able to tell which one the wisteria is...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Two things here:

1) Lighting: Plants can get "leggy" when there isn't enough light. Even though Wisteria is a low light plant, the plant in question isn't getting enough lighting.

2) Nutrients: Stem plants in particular. When they start developing roots up the stem of the plant (there is an actual term for this which slips my mind at the moment), they are searching for more nutrients. They aren't getting what they need from the substrate. When a plant doesn't get enough nutrients, they will start shedding the lower leaves to focus on survival which will come from the top part of the plant.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool! I dose with liquid ferts and also use root tabs, so there are nutrients in the water column and in the gravel as well.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Question: Those products for plants will not hurt the fishes ?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sion,no they will not hurt the fish,perfectly safe.Holly.Trim them down some.The thing about wisteria is where you trim,it will sprout again.The more you trim the bushier it will grow.Light also does affect as James said.In less than optimal light,the part of the plant that gets less will not produce leaves.Instead the focus on shooting the plant closer to the sun.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

It is lighting, two things 1) either your light isn't strong enough to keep good growth at the bottom or 2) you are using the wrong spectrum of light...shoot for lighting in the 6500K range. It simulates natural sunlight.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Sion,no they will not hurt the fish,perfectly safe.Holly.


I agree, just make sure you follow the instructions, overuse might cause some water quality problems.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's probably the lighting. My lights are specifically for aquatic plants, but it's a very low lit tank. (Didn't want to get into buying/making a new fixture to get a stronger light.) As long as it's healthy just having leaves at the top, then I'm good.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello holly...

Water wisteria doesn't grow well planted in low lighting, because it's a moderate light plant. If you don't have a minimum of 1 to 1.5 watts of light per gallon of tank volume, the plant won't reach it's full potential.

Water wisteria is a stem plant that draws the bulk of it's nutrients from the small roots that develop on stem sections of the plant.

In low light, as the plant grows, the bottom leaves or branches die off because the branches above shade them too much. The best way to grow Water wisteria in low light is to attach it loosely to pieces of long driftwood and float it. 

If you drop the water level of your tank a little so the plant is within a couple of inches of the light source, it will grow horizontally instead of vertically. This way, more of the plant is exposed to the light and photosynthesis takes place very quickly. 

I dose a little organic liquid fert and change half the water in the tank weekly. With a good source of macro and micro nutrients, Water wisteria can grow extremely quickly.

Above everything else, have fun!

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it would possibly do well with the light you have if you added some DIY CO2. I have grown it in my tanks in low light no problem, but it was back when I had CO2 being injected...and I was below 1 WPG.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I do use a weekly liquid fertilizer and change 25% - 30% of the water weekly. I'm thinking of trying root tabs to see if that helps. (I made the DHG sprout into a million babies!)


----------

